# Nano Fish List



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm compiling a list of small and for the most part, peaceful fish to stock my 33g planted. Hopefully some of them will be on my LFS's stock list. I already had the pictures downloaded of what I've found so far, I thought I'd post them here. Would appreciate any other suggestions.

Pygmy Sunfish







Amazing little fish:





Honey Gourami








German Blue Ram








Red Swordtail








Neon Blue Rasbora


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't classify those as nano fish. They really are medium sized. The Swordtails can grow quite large. Many of the tetras would fall into the size range you're looking for, and be sure to consider some of the Corydoras catfish. There are tons of fish that fit your purpose.


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

Emerald Blue Rasbora








Celestial Pearl Danio








Sparrow rasbora








Phoenix Rasbora








Chili/mosquito rasbora


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

TomC said:


> I wouldn't classify those as nano fish. They really are medium sized. The Swordtails can grow quite large. Many of the tetras would fall into the size range you're looking for, and be sure to consider some of the Corydoras catfish. There are tons of fish that fit your purpose.


I was going to add, that a few were just fish I was interested in. I just thought the title sounded good. And most of what I'll be posting are nano fish. I'm almost sure I'll have a school/shoal(don't know the right term) of six pygmy corys.

They look pretty cute when there's a bunch of them.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

I think fish can classify as nano fish if they can live happily in a 10 gallon tank. (Unless people don't consider 10 gallon a nano tank. =P)

It really depends on what kind aquarium you want. You have 1 or 2 big fish or a army of school fish. Personally I love school fish, my 45 gallon tank has over 100 fishes but they are school of small fishes. (CPD, Neon tetra, green neon tetra, cardinal tetra, rummy nose tetra, albino cory, peacock goby, blue neon goby, oto and army of pygmy cory and shrimps.) You have a 33g tank ans you can have a pair angel fish or 3 pearl Gourami (1 male 2 female) as well. 

Small fish is hard to view at distance compare large fish, however it does make you feel tank isn't empty.


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

Pygmy Croaking Gourami








Powder Blue Dwarf Gourami








Scarlet Badis








Freshwater Neon Blue Goby








Electric Blue Ram


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

Peacock Gudgeon








Hi Fin Lyretail Swordtail








Fantail Guppy








Endler Guppy








Threadfin Rainbow


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

Flame Dwarf Gourami








Swamp Guppy








Red Platy








Sparkling Dwarf Gourami








Dwarf Neon Rainbow


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

outsider said:


> I think fish can classify as nano fish if they can live happily in a 10 gallon tank. (Unless people don't consider 10 gallon a nano tank. =P)
> 
> It really depends on what kind aquarium you want. You have 1 or 2 big fish or a army of school fish. Personally I love school fish, my 45 gallon tank has over 100 fishes but they are school of small fishes. (CPD, Neon tetra, green neon tetra, cardinal tetra, rummy nose tetra, albino cory, peacock goby, blue neon goby, oto and army of pygmy cory and shrimps.) You have a 33g tank ans you can have a pair angel fish or 3 pearl Gourami (1 male 2 female) as well.
> 
> Small fish is hard to view at distance compare large fish, however it does make you feel tank isn't empty.


How are the gobies? They get along? They look like interesting fish.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Sneakerpimp said:


> How are the gobies? They get along? They look like interesting fish.


Whcih goby? While both are peaceful in community tank, however I do read Peacock goby can be aggressive toward small fish such as tetra during breeding. (Same as Pygmy Gourami or sparkling gourami.)

Peacock goby are beautiful fish, you need to have some kind of cave for them in case they decide to breed. (Male will guard the egg once feamle lay them.) I believe they may eat shrimps if you plan to have any. I hardly see my shrimps than again I have really dense plants and carpet. I only saw large adults once a while.

Blue neon goby is also interesting. They will eat algae if they are hungry; however since they are really scavenger don't expect them to replace Oto and keep the tank clean. They are peaceful to other fish but can be seem challenge each other.


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

Cherry Shrimp








Orange Eye Tiger Shrimp








Amano Shrimp








It's a tough call for me with the shrimp because there's a good chance the rams and the goby will eat and/or terrorize them into hiding. The larger amano would stand a better chance I think.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Sneakerpimp said:


> Cherry Shrimp
> View attachment 109097
> 
> 
> ...


I believe Orange Eye Tiger shrimps are expensive (17 dollars per shrimp from shrimp fever. Expensive snack for German blue ram.) and they are not as easy to take care as Cherry shrimps. You need a shrimp only tank and only you build large enough colony you can move them into community tank.

Amano shrimps can grow big enough. (2 inch.) and they are great for algae cleaning. The only down side is that you can't breed them in fresh water aquarium.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The only ones I consider nano fish are the scarlet, Galaxy, Phoenix, mosquito, emerald which actually get bigger, habrosus and Pygmy cories, clown killies, licorice gouramis, Pygmy gouramis, stiphodon are good, shrimp of course . Owe tiny fidh will be good with shrimp. The live bearers other than endlers, and the rest of the livebesrers you listed will most likely eat shrimp or the babies. 
Swordtails need a lot of space and get quite large and fast. Thread find, furcata rainbow and gertrudi, and lampeye stay quite small. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

^Have you come across any scarlet badis in van?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes at my store. I carry many nano fish. 
I also have neon stiphodons, strawberry rasboras, lamp eyes, Pygmy cories, Galaxy or celestial, ember tetras, shrimp etc.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Fancy guppies can grow quite big, especially the females.
And after the baby come, a nano tank wont fit anymore.


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

April said:


> Yes at my store. I carry many nano fish.
> I also have neon stiphodons, strawberry rasboras, lamp eyes, Pygmy cories, Galaxy or celestial, ember tetras, shrimp etc.


That's awesome. I may have to take a trip over!

Is this the lamp eye you speak of?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes not too many left though a customer from 100 mile house took most 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

Celebes Rainbow








checkerboard cichlid








Black Molly








Lampeye Killifish








Furcata Rainbow


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

Congo Tetra








Ruby Tetra








Green Fire Tetra








Ember Tetra


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Mollies get large and convos get very large . Even discrossus get quite long . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Congos definitely get big. I think they needs at least a 50gal tank.


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

Reckon said:


> Congos definitely get big. I think they needs at least a 50gal tank.


Again, not all of these are nano fish. That said, I just saw them at the lfs today and didnt realize they were that larger! That's almost a 100g schooling fish.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Also bear in mind the sizes at lfs are not full grown fish. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geealexg (Jan 16, 2015)

Try out this nano fish list
The Planted Tank Forum - View Single Post - Nanofish List (v1.0)


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

April said:


> Also bear in mind the sizes at lfs are not full grown fish.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've thought about it and put together a possible stock list. The only problems it listed were possible aggression during spawning and CPD's having a max temp of 24C.

Scarlet Badis 2 M/F
Freshwater Neon Blue Goby*
Clown Kilifish 2 M/F
Sparkling Dwarf Gourami 2 M/F
Pygmy Cory 7
Fantail Guppy 6
Sparrow Rasbora 5
Electric Blue Ram 2 M/F 
Peacock Gundgeon*
Furcata Rainbow 3
Amano Shrimp* 6
Malaysian Trumpet Snails*

Emerald Blue Rasbora 10
or
Celestial Pearl Danio 10


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

geealexg said:


> Try out this nano fish list
> The Planted Tank Forum - View Single Post - Nanofish List (v1.0)


I'd like to make a thread like this one, but with general stats and more species. I haven't found any list like this on the internet. I enjoy it much more than looking at just text and then having to google to see what the fish looks like.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Sneakerpimp said:


> I've thought about it and put together a possible stock list. The only problems it listed were possible aggression during spawning and CPD's having a max temp of 24C.


My heater is set at 27 and CDPs are fat and healthy in 45 gallon tank.

I believe Guppy suggest to be 1M/2F raito.

You also should check what level of swimmer are the fish you plan to get. Try to even them out. (top, med and bottom.)

Don't add all the fish at once, try to slowly add them weekly.

Go for Nerite snail if you want snail to do algae cleaning. You will never get rid of MTS or ramshorn snails once you introduce them into your tank.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

This thread is great because of the pictures!


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

outsider said:


> My heater is set at 27 and CDPs are fat and healthy in 45 gallon tank.
> 
> I believe Guppy suggest to be 1M/2F raito.
> 
> ...


I figured about the temps for CPD's. Aquaadvisor is a little off the mark on some things.

I going to play it by ear with the stocking and add my favorites first. I don't like the look of an overly stocked aquarium so I'll be careful with numbers. I may have too many mid level schooling fish.

The MTS are for sand aeration so I won't want to get rid of them. You never see them anyway I believe.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

You will see the Mts if you over feed or sometimes at night or. Wc and they crawl up the walls. You could end up with millions . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

MTS breed like rabbit, like what April said, if you over feed the tank, you will end up have the tank cover with MTS. Best way to deal with MTS is not having them in the tank at first place.

MTS, Ramshorn snail and pond snails are generally consider as pesk snail and usually you can get it for free. (Unless they are greedy like Pet habitat.) Most people avoid them and only got them from live plants unless you have a puffer tank and want free food for puffer.


----------

